
Yahoo Music Does the Right Thing: Issues Refunds to Customers - naish
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/yahoo_music_refunds.php
======
superchink
This is a breath of fresh air from a normally restrictive music distribution
industry.

------
LogicHoleFlaw
Wow. That's one expensive lesson for Yahoo. Maybe this business-impacting
aspect of DRM will help convince other corporations that it's not worth
pursuing further.

------
henning
Oh boy, those customers can spend those DRM dollars on, say, DRM'd music from
Apple instead now.

